# Flash causing delay in picture taking



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how to word this issue, but please try to follow me here..  lol

So I have a speedlight that I use for fill light when I'm shooting out doors.  I get it off camera on a stand when I'm shooting portrait/formal pictures, but I keep it on camera pointed up for fill when I'm doing events (weddings, birthday parties, etc)...  
Recently, I have had an issue with a delay when I'm using the flash on my camera (Nikon D7000).  I'll push the button halfway, lock focus and then when I go to shoot, I have to hold the button down and it takes about 1-2 seconds to actually take the picture.  What is going on here?

Any troubleshooting advise?

My speedlights (I have two of the same and then a cheap flash unit) work great as slave flashes, just not on camera.  And I upgraded to a D7000 from a D3100, the flashes worked just fine with the D3100.  

Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 26, 2012)

you are probably on 2 second timer mode.  I use it a lot for shooting on tripod without cable release or remote so I can minimize camera shake.


----------



## KmH (Jun 26, 2012)

What model speedlight, and what shooting mode?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

Could it possibly be the red eye function of the camera?  I recall when I had mine set on the red eye feature and I posted about the crazy "pre flashes" it took about 2 seconds or so then the main "hit" went off.

Dunno if that's the case...but just something I thought of when reading this.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 27, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Could it possibly be the red eye function of the camera?  I recall when I had mine set on the red eye feature and I posted about the crazy "pre flashes" it took about 2 seconds or so then the main "hit" went off.
> 
> Dunno if that's the case...but just something I thought of when reading this.


I second this opinion. But if your flash isn't doing some crazy pre-flashes then id guess its set on some type of delay.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 27, 2012)

What do you do when you shoot with a flash? Do you change any settings on the camera? Is it not doing it now but as soon as you put a flash on without so much as pressing another button it starts doing something?

Check to make sure "exposure delay mode" isn't activated in the custom menu functions. Check to make sure your SB-600 isn't setup to do something weird. Turn wireless off. Let us know how you go.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2012)

Make sure the batteries are fresh & strong.  Especially when shooting outdoors, the flash will likely be using a lot of it's power, and if the batteries aren't fresh, it will take longer to charge up the capacitor.  When using it on-camera, you are probably using TTL yes?  That means that the flash will fire a pre-flash to determine how much power it will need.  If the batteries aren't fresh, it may take longer between the pre-flash and when it can fire the flash for the actual exposure.


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2012)

As you can see from these replies, using flash adds a level of complexity to doing photography.

With as little info as you provided all anyone can do is make an wild guess at what your problem may be.

It would be informative to others if you were to reply in this thread once you discover the root of your issue.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll add some info in a little bit..  I was going to do it right now, but my kids are crawling up my leg and I can't get a moment right now...  

brb


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 27, 2012)

OK..  So here are my trials:

I shoot Manual.  I have the flash on M, but I tried it in TTL with these same results:

D3100 - Flash works perfectly.

D7000 - Flash works as mentioned in first post.  Without the flash, camera takes pictures just fine.  Batteries are fresh (I use rechargable Sanyos, I have a battery tester and batteries are at full power)

My camera is not on a delay, as it does not do this when I take the flash off.  

I have another flash unit that does not do this (but its a cheap flash that doesn't move around so I cant bounce it like I can with my speedlights) with my camera.  I'm so annoyed.  I'd think it was the flash unit, but it fires correctly on my other camera...
I just don't know.
I'll check the red eye thing though..


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 27, 2012)

Update:

Fiddling around a bit more, I have found that even my on camera/flip up flash causes the delay when on M, A, S, P.  On "green" Auto, flash works perfectly fine...

And get this...  IF I put my remote on the camera shoe, THEN I put the flash on the remote, it works fine/no delay.  WTF?!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jun 28, 2012)

In the box where it lists AUTO on the top left. What is yours set on?


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 28, 2012)

Everything is set the same when I am in Auto mode with the following exceptions:  I Shoot RAW, and the ISO, A, S are set differently because on my current lighting here.  

I also have my camera set to "Q" (quiet, so I don't get the obnoxious beep everytime I focus.  

When I do have the flash on, in Auto, The Flash icon in the box does not have the word "auto" underneath it.  When I take it off, it does.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rebekah...funny that you should post this.  I took my daughter to the zoo on Monday, and I notice that when shooting in manual exposure mode and using the pop-up for fill flash, that I was experiencing a slight delay also.  I've never noticed this delay before, but it was def. there on Monday...


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 28, 2012)

What kind of camera do you have Hawaii?


----------



## kundalini (Jun 28, 2012)

Do a "reset to factory settings" on your camera.  Chances are that at some point without knowing it, you have changed some setting that is causing this affect.  Start from zero and try again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2012)

What is the speedlight, and have you ever changed any of the settings on it?

What have you changed on the D7000?

You can try this:

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17395/~/how-to-reset-a-d-slr-to-factory-default-settings

I also have a doc that is no longer available...




This will get rid of your custom settings:

The procedure was:

 1. Hold down the two green buttons for 3 seconds.

 2. Go into the Custom Settings menu (Pencil Icon) and click
 Reset Custom Settings.

 3. Turn the camera off
 Remove the battery
 Turn camera switch ON
 Hold down the shutter button for 20 seconds
 Turn Camera Switch OFF
 Replace the battery
 Turn Camera ON


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 28, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Do a "reset to factory settings" on your camera.  Chances are that at some point without knowing it, you have changed some setting that is causing this affect.  Start from zero and try again.



I did that already.  :/  It didn't help.  

So NOW the question is:

Why would having the remote between my camera and flash allow my flash to work properly?  

Just so I am clear, my flash works fine when on my camera I attach one of my remote recievers, turned on, and then attached on top of that my flash.  Why would that work but not when I remove the reciever and have the flash mounted directly to the camera?  (I only use one remote, not actually as a remote, just a "middle" man between my camera and flash)

I'm so confused and its driving me crazy not knowing what is going on here.  I can usually troubleshoot my way out of just about everything...


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> What is the speedlight, and have you ever changed any of the settings on it?
> 
> What have you changed on the D7000?
> 
> ...



lol, sounds like and old school Nintendo code "up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, a, b, select, start"  lol  

Thank you for the advise, I will try resetting in this way in a few..


----------



## KirkS (Jun 28, 2012)

This might a real long shot, but it may be worth checking. Could it be one of the pins on the flash is sticking? May the remote shoe is shaped just differently enough for the in to make contact. Take a good long look at your flash pins, and see if they are all even. Just a thought.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 29, 2012)

KirkS said:


> This might a real long shot, but it may be worth checking. Could it be one of the pins on the flash is sticking? May the remote shoe is shaped just differently enough for the in to make contact. Take a good long look at your flash pins, and see if they are all even. Just a thought.



When I first read this I thought, AHA!  But then I remembered that it does it with the on camera flash too.  :\


----------

